# Happy birthday Hugo



## jjk454ss (Mar 26, 2013)

My best friend is 3 today.

Hugo and his birthday breakfast:









Was planning on a long hike today, but:


----------



## jjk454ss (Mar 26, 2013)




----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

Happy Birthday Hugo! You are one handsome dude!


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

So handsome!! Happy 3rd Birthday Hugo!!


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Happy Birthday Hugo!


----------



## Ruger Monster (Jan 29, 2015)

Happy birthday to Handsome Hugo!


----------



## jjk454ss (Mar 26, 2013)

Well since it never got out of the single digits today we didn't get in a long hike like we planned, but we did get out for a short bit of snowshoeing and even visited the park so Hugo could play with his favorite stick. We leave it where he can find it, so he's had this same stick since around Thanksgiving. I think he was disappointed today though, we got to the tree we lean his stick against and someone had come by and broken it. He had chewed it maybe half way through. But, I guess now he has 2 sticks instead of 1.


----------



## Kahrg4 (Dec 19, 2012)

Awww Happy Birthday Hugo! He is such a handsome fellow. He looks so happy with his stick too!


----------

